# The Trek Transport Thread



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Since there is a Yuba Mundo Thread I figured why not a Trek Transport thread..... That is if there is anyone else besides myself that has one of these that actually posts here.......


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

You may be the only one that post here but I do know a shop in Fayetteville Ar. that has one and it looks pretty cool with dual disc breaks.I don't think it cost to much to add a disc rear setup.I would like to see other Trek Transport as well to see how well people are doing with them I know you love your's a lot.Did you ever get the new tires on it yet?The wide loader as I call then on the Trek is well built looks to be very strong the way it is mounted.Guess next time I am up in Fayetteville I going to have to test ride it.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> You may be the only one that post here but I do know a shop in Fayetteville Ar. that has one and it looks pretty cool with dual disc breaks.I don't think it cost to much to add a disc rear setup.I would like to see other Trek Transport as well to see how well people are doing with them I know you love your's a lot.Did you ever get the new tires on it yet?The wide loader as I call then on the Trek is well built looks to be very strong the way it is mounted.Guess next time I am up in Fayetteville I going to have to test ride it.


White walls are due in tomorrow and I'll probably pick them up sometime over the weekend or next week. I am also looking into swapping out the rear brakes and going with disk all around.

If you DO get to ride it have fun!!!!!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

BeastRider said:


> White walls are due in tomorrow and I'll probably pick them up sometime over the weekend or next week. I am also looking into swapping out the rear brakes and going with disk all around.
> 
> If you DO get to ride it have fun!!!!!


Which disk brakes are you going with? I am going to put disk on my YuMu soon and think I am going with the bb7 because they have pad adjusters on both sides (inboard and outboard) I have them on my Pug and like them. I have seen a lot of hydraulic brakes at the shop where I work and don't like them because they leak, need to be bled, and are just generally higher tech, higher maintenance. I think mechanical is the way to go if you want something you can repair on the side of the road with bailing wire. Just my opinion. Are you going 160mm or 180mm? I'm doing 160mm, don't really see the point of bigger, I think even with a loaded cargo bike 160s should be more than adequate. I think the white walls will be cool because all of those lights on your rig will light up your tires. So are there any other transport owners out there or what?


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Which disk brakes are you going with? I am going to put disk on my YuMu soon and think I am going with the bb7 because they have pad adjusters on both sides (inboard and outboard) I have them on my Pug and like them. I have seen a lot of hydraulic brakes at the shop where I work and don't like them because they leak, need to be bled, and are just generally higher tech, higher maintenance. I think mechanical is the way to go if you want something you can repair on the side of the road with bailing wire. Just my opinion. Are you going 160mm or 180mm? I'm doing 160mm, don't really see the point of bigger, I think even with a loaded cargo bike 160s should be more than adequate. I think the white walls will be cool because all of those lights on your rig will light up your tires. So are there any other transport owners out there or what?


I am currently looking around for a decent buy. I am going to go with 160 for the rear as that's what is on the front. Which would make interchanging anything a LOT easier. I was considering going hydraulic, but I would have to change out the rear line for a longer one and just think that would be too much of a pain in the ass over the long term. So I'll be going mechanical. MUCH easier to maintain. Especially with all the crap I would have to move to do ANY maintenance after the initial install.

I agree as well. Bigger isn't always better. 160 front AND rear should be quite enough to stop in almost any situation.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

160 disc brakes will be just fine for the Beast.Look at the BB7 they are cheap and real easy to install.
But I went big on my BD 203 rear 185 on front it gives changes too you when you stop lol...Hurry up and install thoes tires I want to see how it will look know it will be sweet.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> 160 disc brakes will be just fine for the Beast.Look at the BB7 they are cheap and real easy to install.
> But I went big on my BD 203 rear 185 on front it gives changes too you when you stop lol...Hurry up and install thoes tires I want to see how it will look know it will be sweet.


Should be getting the new rubber next week. Just got the email last night that they were in. So it will be Monday or Tuesday before I can go get them.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Was out and about again today. Got a couple of interesting photos.....

*At the Newport News Police Training Center in Newport News, Virginia









My two hobbies....Riding and Railroads.....







*​[/FONT]


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Whitewall tires will arrive this morning. A special delivery by one of the employees from the LBS on his way to work. These guys REALLY go out of their way for their customers!!!!! I am extremely happy with THIS choice for a bike shop. Check them out below.....

EAST COAST BICYCLES


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

GEEZ......290 views.....am I the ONLY Transport owner out there???......LOL


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> GEEZ......290 views.....am I the ONLY Transport owner out there???......LOL


No you are not the only one with a transport but you may be the only one that will post pics of it.Why who knows...:madman:Heck my wife don't even know I have my GPS yet lol.By the time she finds it out it will be use a lot lol...and she will be :madmax: roflmao...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The local shop had the e-bike version at a good price, but funds are scarce. I was thinking to retire the classic Schwinn to a nice SS and take it out of errands mode.. 

So those are the Bike Wrappers in their natural environment that you posted about in the Commuting forum: Cool. I can afford to emulate that much.

BrianMc


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> The local shop had the e-bike version at a good price, but funds are scarce. I was thinking to retire the classic Schwinn to a nice SS and take it out of errands mode..
> 
> So those are the Bike Wrappers in their natural environment that you posted about in the Commuting forum: Cool. I can afford to emulate that much.
> 
> BrianMc


Those ARE the Bike Wrappers. And they do a pretty god job even during the daytime. I know that 45 bucks seems a bit pricey, but it is well worth the investment just for the safety aspect.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Whitewalls on a cargo bike? WHY NOT?????*


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> *Whitewalls on a cargo bike? WHY NOT?????*


The very first pic looks to be the best of them all great looking ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> the very first pic looks to be the best of them all great looking ride.:thumbsup:


thanks!!!!!:d:d


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Out and about today....*

Took a couple of photos while out today!!!!!

*OH NOOoooo......Speeding????........









Three times the fun!!!!!






*


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice work Harry you are good with the camera.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Nice work Harry you are good with the camera.


I am rarely without the camera. It has come in very handy and I am always looking for something interesting to shoot. I do go out of my way occasionally to get a decent shot.

Thanks for the compliment!!!!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats what I need to start doing taking my camera with me all the time but I never do.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I am used to it. I have been carrying some sort of a camera and tripod around with me when I ride for a long time now. Just seems like it's a part of the bike and my everyday riding gear now.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Well....*

I'll keep up my posting even though there doesn't seem to be any other Transport owners out there. I suppose that those who DO actually own them are "wannabes" that don't actually RIDE them.

I was out yesterday and hit the 475 mile mark on mine. As the weather continues to get better mileage should go up........


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yay*

First time in a while that I got to head out for a relaxing ride. Weather has been to chilly for those simple "killing time" rides....but today!!!!!.......although a bit on the cool side it was a fun and enjoyable ride!!!!!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

More photos......


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Made a change.....*

Had to make a change to the Milk crate that I was using. The height was a little too much for the weight involved and would cause a little bit of wobble on the rear when there was no load on. So I made a change and cut off about three quarters of the weight. You can see the end result in the photo. It's still quite functional and can carry quite a bit inside. Also, it DOES look just a little better as well.....


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice job you did again.Well after all the time it took me to add my dual horns I took them off I got to thinking about the weight of the battery and the size of it and it just was to damn heavy lol.And I did not like some of the lights I had on it either so off they came as well.I did put one red tail light on and a very nice head light 740 lumes run time on high is good for me I can always get one more battery for it if needed.Pictures will be here later its to cool in my little work shop.Today I need to spend a little time with the wife.Oh I did get to ride a transport over the weekend.It was fun.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Very nice job you did again.Well after all the time it took me to add my dual horns I took them off I got to thinking about the weight of the battery and the size of it and it just was to damn heavy lol.And I did not like some of the lights I had on it either so off they came as well.I did put one red tail light on and a very nice head light 740 lums run time on high is good for me I can always get one more battery for it if needed.Pictures will be here later its to cool in my little work shop.Today I need to spend a little time with the wife.Oh I did get to ride a transport over the weekend.It was fun.


Instead of going with a constant power supply for the air horns. What about using a small rechargeable air tank? You would not need to have a large power supple then. Just a simple valve type button to open and close to release the air.......


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Instead of going with a constant power supply for the air horns. What about using a small rechargeable air tank? You would not need to have a large power supple then. Just a simple valve type button to open and close to release the air.......


They was not air horns they was dual elect horns lol.It looks so much cleaner now lol onw good red light in the rear and acygolite turbo 740 light run time is great I think.Now I have to install the front surly nice rack next my PN-60 GPS mount is mounted too weeeee...wife thinks it looks pretty cool too.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> They was not air horns they was dual elect horns lol.It looks so much cleaner now lol onw good red light in the rear and acygolite turbo 740 light run time is great I think.Now I have to install the front surly nice rack next my PN-60 GPS mount is mounted too weeeee...wife thinks it looks pretty cool too.


Glad you are finally getting the ride together. Too bad about the horns. BUT....if you really want the air horn blast I gave you something to ponder.........The trumpets are relatively cheap at a decent truck stop and, as I mentioned, maybe a small air tank might be the way to go....


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope to get to go riding some time this week or this weekend if it does not rain or if it don't get to cold lol.I am happy with the look of it now and just want to ride it until the sun goes down then the head light and tail light can be turn on. :thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

A little chilly around here for night riding. After the sun goes down the temp seems to REALLY fall off lately. Going to have to wait a little longer for that.

Our "Nor'Easter" that we were SUPPOSED to get on Sunday night Monday morning fizzled......had a little snow on the windshield of the car then it warmed up and was all gone before 9am. Got to LOVE the weather in Virginia!!!!!


----------



## w1cdo (Apr 8, 2012)

It looks like lack of activity has put you folks to sleep! I am trying to find a Transport to look at in the Seattle area and may be able to do so on Sunday. My interest is in the e-bike version. Will Trek build it with hydraulic brakes or do I have to work with the dealer for local conversion? I have no product familiarity.
Thanks,
John
Seattle


----------



## ventura (Jul 11, 2010)

*mechanical disc in the front*

Transport - Trek Bicycle

Mechanical disc brake in the front: Shimano M416
Some rim brake in the back. I believe it's easy to covert to disc (hub and frame are compatible) but I don't have those pictures in front of me right now.

If you find a Seattle LBS that keeps the bike in stock, please post here... I make it over there occasionally and I'd be interested in test riding one.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

w1cdo said:


> It looks like lack of activity has put you folks to sleep! I am trying to find a Transport to look at in the Seattle area and may be able to do so on Sunday. My interest is in the e-bike version. Will Trek build it with hydraulic brakes or do I have to work with the dealer for local conversion? I have no product familiarity.
> Thanks,
> John
> Seattle


you'll have to do a hydraulic conversion yourself. If you are even slightly mechanically inclined, you can do it yourself and save a few bucks. I also considered the electric version but went with the regular one and am looking at a mid-drive kit for it.

Hope you get a chance to ride one. I think you'll be impressed!!!!!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

w1cdo said:


> It looks like lack of activity has put you folks to sleep! I am trying to find a Transport to look at in the Seattle area and may be able to do so on Sunday. My interest is in the e-bike version. Will Trek build it with hydraulic brakes or do I have to work with the dealer for local conversion? I have no product familiarity.
> Thanks,
> John
> Seattle


I considered hydraulic for mine. But went with mechanical due to the length of connecting to the rear. Didn't want to take the chance of possibly pinching a line while riding. Take a long look at the bike and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## w1cdo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for your comments, folks. After making my previous post I caught two additional dealers on the phone just before closing. The shop in Burien has an unpowered Transport and is open today, Easter. I may possibly go look at it. The dealer in Angle Lake said he will have an electric Transport and a Valencia in about a week - Bingo! 
I rode an OHM e-bike yesterday, my first such experience. I enjoyed the ride, the component quality looked excellent to my eye, though I have no specific relative quality experience with bikes. The style turns me off however, and since it is a toy, that is significant.
John


----------



## w1cdo (Apr 8, 2012)

To continue this, I saw the unpowered Transport in Burien on Sunday and it is satisfactory. Angle Lake Cyclery has one on order, due in something over a week, but they are the only dealer in Western Washington. I called about 20 of them today. I was directed to the large dealer in Portland and they have two in stock. If I don't change my mind over night, I plan to drive down and get it on Tuesday morning. They can put a rear fender on for me, remove the front wheel and sell me a trunk mount bike rack to bring it home. They do not have suitable hydraulic brakes in stock, so I'll have that changed up here when I return. Clearly it is not a popular bike, but with a little upgrading it will precisely fill my needs.
John


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

w1cdo said:


> To continue this, I saw the unpowered Transport in Burien on Sunday and it is satisfactory. Angle Lake Cyclery has one on order, due in something over a week, but they are the only dealer in Western Washington. I called about 20 of them today. I was directed to the large dealer in Portland and they have two in stock. If I don't change my mind over night, I plan to drive down and get it on Tuesday morning. They can put a rear fender on for me, remove the front wheel and sell me a trunk mount bike rack to bring it home. They do not have suitable hydraulic brakes in stock, so I'll have that changed up here when I return. Clearly it is not a popular bike, but with a little upgrading it will precisely fill my needs.
> John


The popularity of this bike is just starting to gain a little steam. I have done all of my own upgrades. Simply because I like to tinker with stuff.......


----------



## ventura (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the Burien shop! It looks like they have an '11 for almost 10% below Trek's list price. I don't know if that's normal, or not - one of the Spokane Trek shops charges about 10% more than list on Bontrager parts. Unfortunately it'll be months before I make it over to Seattle again.

It would cost more than usual to put a rear hydraulic disc brake on the Transport, because of the longer hose run (pointed out by BeastRider.) Also, I don't know if the rear hub on electric Transport+ would accommodate it, because of the motor.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

ventura said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Burien shop! It looks like they have an '11 for almost 10% below Trek's list price. I don't know if that's normal, or not - one of the Spokane Trek shops charges about 10% more than list on Bontrager parts. Unfortunately it'll be months before I make it over to Seattle again.
> 
> It would cost more than usual to put a rear hydraulic disc brake on the Transport, because of the longer hose run (pointed out by BeastRider.) Also, I don't know if the rear hub on electric Transport+ would accommodate it, because of the motor.


I would consider looking into a mid-drive system if you really want electric. The system on the Transport is an "assist" unit and not designed for very long runs. A good mid-drive unit would be much better for the long runs.


----------



## Johnsgotapugsley (Jan 5, 2012)

Love your bike BeastRider. Just wondering the forums today, see you guys are talking about hydraulic brakes. Here's a pretty good thread. I can't post links yet. :madman:
Search mechanical vs, hydos 
It's in the Fat Bikes forums


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnsgotapugsley said:


> Love your bike BeastRider. Just wondering the forums today, see you guys are talking about hydraulic brakes. Here's a pretty good thread. I can't post links yet. :madman:
> Search mechanical vs, hydos
> It's in the Fat Bikes forums


Thanks for the compliment!!!!!

As for the hydraulic brakes. It's not that you CAN'T put them on. it's the length of the rear line that becomes an issue. I looked into putting them on mine and, frankly, it was just a little more than I wanted to spend as you have to, basically, have a custom line made for the way the Transport runs it's rear line. Kind of a pain in the butt. But I did manage to get a decent mechanical setup to work just fine.


----------



## jvecchio (Apr 18, 2012)

*Child seat for Transport*

I just picked up my transport on Monday and have already logged about 60 km. I love it! I am used to riding agressive road and mtn bikes and it is so refreshing to just be able to relax and enjoy the scenery while doing daily routines. I have forgotten what its like to just jump on a bike without special shoes, gloves, shorts, jerseys, sunglasses, etc. I will primarily be using my Transport for 2 child transport. I have had my five year old on the rear and my toddler in a Wee Ride seat up front, but it doesn't work that well and I would like to move him to the rear. Is there a compatable bike seat that would work on the rear without having to raise up the height of the deck? would the Yuba or xtracycle seat work? Also are there any other stoker handles that I could use besides the xtracyle, they seem to be out of stock. Thanks


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

jvecchio said:


> I just picked up my transport on Monday and have already logged about 60 km. I love it! I am used to riding agressive road and mtn bikes and it is so refreshing to just be able to relax and enjoy the scenery while doing daily routines. I have forgotten what its like to just jump on a bike without special shoes, gloves, shorts, jerseys, sunglasses, etc. I will primarily be using my Transport for 2 child transport. I have had my five year old on the rear and my toddler in a Wee Ride seat up front, but it doesn't work that well and I would like to move him to the rear. Is there a compatable bike seat that would work on the rear without having to raise up the height of the deck? would the Yuba or xtracycle seat work? Also are there any other stoker handles that I could use besides the xtracyle, they seem to be out of stock. Thanks


Seems to be a bit of trial and error with the Transport. It's still a relatively new bike and there just isn't a lot available for it yet. I am sure that Trek, along with others, are working accessories for it. But, for now, I just try different things and see if they are going to work. Perhaps this might work out for you as well. Especially if you like to tinker around with stuff!!!!!


----------



## w1cdo (Apr 8, 2012)

I am delighted to hear how pleased you are with your new Transport. It is a handsome bike and will give you lots of opportunity to move your little ones around!


----------



## jvecchio (Apr 18, 2012)

*Peanut Shell for Transport*

Hi Beastrider, I finally found a child seat that will fit the Transport, the peanut shell from Yuba fits well. I had to remove the aluminum deck and flip the pannier supports (left to right and right to left). My only complaint is the weak kickstand, I almost tipped the bike over with the kiddies strapped in while I was tying my shoe. Instead of another kickstand I was thinking of building a support leg under the folding load trays. Something made of pvc like your rack. Is that a T fitting on the load tray? is it stiff or would it easily spin around? I need it to be somewhat stiff


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

jvecchio said:


> Hi Beastrider, I finally found a child seat that will fit the Transport, the peanut shell from Yuba fits well. I had to remove the aluminum deck and flip the pannier supports (left to right and right to left). My only complaint is the weak kickstand, I almost tipped the bike over with the kiddies strapped in while I was tying my shoe. Instead of another kickstand I was thinking of building a support leg under the folding load trays. Something made of pvc like your rack. Is that a T fitting on the load tray? is it stiff or would it easily spin around? I need it to be somewhat stiff


That looks good!!!!! What fitting are you talking about? I used 1/2 inch PVC on mine. I am sure you could figure a way to work out a "swivel" mechanism of some kind. I did a stand a few years back for my BoB trailer so I could park and load it separate from the bike. Worked pretty well and would move up and under much like a regular center stand.

Actually, you have given me some food for thought. Might see if I can work something up as I have had issues with just the wind blowing mine over when it's on the stand.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*And a couple.....*

Here's a couple for the Transport fans......

*ENJOY!!!!!

















*​


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Good work*



BeastRider said:


> Here's a couple for the Transport fans......
> 
> *ENJOY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Rock on bro.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*New LED shots*

Here are some new LED night shots.....
These are now all powered off of the same battery.

The battery is rechargeable and was "adopted" from the cable company when they failed
to come and pick up their equipment after REPEATED phone calls.
I took it off as every time I unplugged the darn thing it would "beep" incessantly.
So, after waiting six months for the company that we had cancelled service from
to come and get it I took it down myself.

The battery, although a bit large, fit under the rear rack perfectly.
This cut me back from using multiple 9-volts and three toggles
down to one toggle. Works GREAT don't you think?


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Went out for one of those "mind clearing" rides today. Found a few interesting places to get a photo.....

All photos taken inside the city limits of Hampton, Virginia.

*Morning reflections off the water









An old wall.....


















A bridge to?????.....









A long way to the top.....







*​


----------



## geiranders (Jan 25, 2005)

*Trek Transport 2012*

My new Trek Transport, on the streets of Oslo, Norway.

Really, really loving this ride. Have a Civia Hyland built for longer commutes, but the Transport rules as a neighbourhood bike -*and is great fun on more extended errands as well.

The kids just love it. Went to the movies the other day with two of them: The nine year old wanted to see his fave movie again, but the two year old needed to sleep. She could have slept in the child trailer we have, but the nine year old doesn't fit in there anymore. Solution: Strap our regular stroller onto the rear bar of the Transport -*and off we go. The stroller followed along nicely through town, the two year old fell asleep in it as soon as we got there and parked the bike, the nine year old was happy to see Studio Ghibli's The Secret World of Arietty one more time, and daddy was happy to wait outside looking after the sleeping one while reading Grant Petersons last book, Just Ride (recommended).

A few tweaks has been made to the Transport, mainly these:

*Schwalbe Fat Fank 2.35 tires* -*much more comfort and stability on gravel and rough surfaces.

*Brooks B17* - an issue of personal taste, it's actually the first time I try one of these leather saddles.

*Syntace VRO handlebar/stem* -*nice 700mm width and 16 degree sweep. And super easy to adjust the stem length when my girlfriend wanna use the bike. Turn two allen keys, and the stem can be set everywhere from 55 to 105mm. Syntace

*Planet Bike Cascadia fenders* -*the bike came with one short fender up front, none in the back. The Cascadia fenders are so much nicer and longer. The rear one required some bending of the steel stays to clear the frame tubes, and some zip ties to connect the fender to the rack as the seat stay bridge mount is placed too far forward and the bolt hole doesn't line up with the fender hardware due to the awkward, low angle of the stays. No big deal, though, and works perfectly now.

*GMG Junior classic child seat* - ordered from Holland, where they realize that big kids sometimes needs a ride, too. (Had to cut off a bit of the metal hardware to make it fit, though, ordered without knowing the exact measures, and saw it slide on with 1mm clearance). CHILD SEAT BIKES - GMG JUNIOR (Code: JUN668394)

A German Mirror and a Crane Suzu brass bell from Rivendell is useful, too! The eagle-eyed will probably see the Knog Blinder front light, too. Super small, very bright and can be plugged right into any USB port for charging.

Now if I only could find a solution to the wimpy center stand. It's simply not wide enough to provide decent support when the bike is loaded. I'll look into it and get back if I find something that will work. This detail isn't a big one, but it's an important one. I don't want my two year old to touch the loaded bike when she's running around waiting to be put into her seat, because I fear it might fall over her.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

BeastRider said:


> A long way to the top.....


If you want to rock & roll.... :band: :cornut:

Very cool. I like the license plate.



geiranders said:


> *GMG Junior classic child seat* - ordered from Holland, where they realize that big kids sometimes needs a ride, too. (Had to cut off a bit of the metal hardware to make it fit, though, ordered without knowing the exact measures, and saw it slide on with 1mm clearance). CHILD SEAT BIKES - GMG JUNIOR (Code: JUN668394)


I like that seat. Saw a few in Paris last weekend; too bad they're not available in the U.S. :sad:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

geiranders said:


> My new Trek Transport, on the streets of Oslo, Norway.
> 
> Really, really loving this ride. Have a Civia Hyland built for longer commutes, but the Transport rules as a neighbourhood bike -*and is great fun on more extended errands as well.
> 
> ...


Those Fat Franks look GREAT on there!!!!!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

slimhazy said:


> If you want to rock & roll.... :band: :cornut:
> 
> Very cool. I like the license plate.


I got the plate from this company.....

Custom made affordable license plates


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

My folks met in Billysburg in the 1950s. I get over there from time to time (my grandmother still lives in the house she and my grandfather bought in the 1950s, when he was teaching at W&M). I'll have to alert you when I'm over that way, and we'll go for a ride. Hope you don't mind that my wife and I have a tandem recumbent!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

bikeolounger said:


> My folks met in Billysburg in the 1950s. I get over there from time to time (my grandmother still lives in the house she and my grandfather bought in the 1950s, when he was teaching at W&M). I'll have to alert you when I'm over that way, and we'll go for a ride. Hope you don't mind that my wife and I have a tandem recumbent!


Anytime. Just give me a heads up. I don't mind a recumbent. Hope YOU don't mind that I rarely, if ever, get in much of a hurry.....


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> Anytime. Just give me a heads up. I don't mind a recumbent. Hope YOU don't mind that I rarely, if ever, get in much of a hurry.....


Good with me.

Nice to see you got the Billysburg reference. Not everyone does, even if they've been there a while.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

Reading this thread is rather heartwarming. Maybe it's because I'm reading posts of fellow bike enthusiasts who enjoy easygoing (and even utilitarian!) riding as much as they enjoy winding through tight singletrack.

Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

AWDfreak said:


> Reading this thread is rather heartwarming. Maybe it's because I'm reading posts of fellow bike enthusiasts who enjoy easygoing (and even utilitarian!) riding as much as they enjoy winding through tight singletrack.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see more!


A few night shots for you......ENJOY!!!!!

*Hampton, Virginia Coliseum









A Gazebo at night









Heading home.....







*


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

geiranders said:


> My new Trek Transport, on the streets of Oslo, Norway.
> 
> Really, really loving this ride. Have a Civia Hyland built for longer commutes, but the Transport rules as a neighbourhood bike -*and is great fun on more extended errands as well.
> 
> ...


The tires sure looks great you will enjoy your Brooks saddle I have two now both are great I need one more for my other bike too.I think you will like your bike pretty good nice job on the setup.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> The tires sure looks great you will enjoy your Brooks saddle I have two now both are great I need one more for my other bike too.I think you will like your bike pretty good nice job on the setup.


Yes, it certainly DOES look great!!!!!

An update for anyone that owns a Transport. I was out and about last Saturday. When I came out of a store I went to put the bike on the center stand. I realized that, for some reason, it wasn't stable. I thought, at first, it was the cement I was on. So I went to move the bike. The a small part fell off. I realized that the center stand looked a little odd. So, after checking it out, I found where the part had fallen from. Below are photos I took of the stand and the broken part. You MIGHT want to check this and see if you are having a similar issue. I have contacted TREK and the LBS about it and they are currently working on a solution. I have not, as yet, removed the stand as I am afraid that it might fall apart completely leaving me with no way to hold the bike upright. When I do finally remove it I'll get some better photos.


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

*Congratulations!*



geiranders said:


> My new Trek Transport, on the streets of Oslo, Norway.


Nice set up!

My two kids are just past the pram age but I´m impressed by the way you bring the pram along. If I had had the same brilliant idea and a similar pram I might have tried pulling it back-wards behind the bike, attached by the handle to the rear rack, with the front wheel lifted. I imagine it might be more stable.

My five yo now rides on a tag along bike, while my three yo sits in a Hamax Siesta (also a good seat!). I did however look at the GMG Junior classic child seat as an option for my five yo but opted for the tag along. The GMG seat looks to be a smart seat for older kids, but according to my LBS it might actually be going out of production, replaced by the Tipp Junior. At least that is what he said and the reason he stocked up a whole lot of them... Cykel barnstol - De Fietsfabriek | Holländska cyklar & lådcyklar


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice bike and set-up BeastRider. Not to high jack your thread here. I was gonna get the Transport from my LBS but they wouldn't match the closeout price I found on a Kona Ute. I figured as long as I've been a customer of theirs since 1967 that was the least they could do. Hey whats 120 bucks I said. So I just told them I was gonna get the Kona Ute but I will still be a loyal customer. I really liked the Transport too but 1100 bills was all I could come up with. Got the Kona for 1093 with shipping, my LBS wanted 1229 with tax for the Transport. Enjoy your Tansport and ride safe.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I don't own the transport. That's because when i went to my local bike shop to look at it the Trek rep who was there said that they do not advocate carrying kids on the back. Ever. Ended up ordering a big dummy. Too bad for trek, but I guess the company knows about it. My LBS was not thrilled with the Trek guy.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

evandy said:


> Well, I don't own the transport. That's because when i went to my local bike shop to look at it the Trek rep who was there said that they do not advocate carrying kids on the back. Ever. Ended up ordering a big dummy. Too bad for trek, but I guess the company knows about it. My LBS was not thrilled with the Trek guy.


WOW! A good way NOT to sell a bike. Hope you enjoy your Big Dummy.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

MTB29erCurt said:


> WOW! A good way NOT to sell a bike. Hope you enjoy your Big Dummy.


Me too. It is due in mid Nov. the Yepp child seat Xtracycle sells is in, and looks very very nice.


----------



## Kabanos i Pyvo (May 2, 2008)

*A Second Transport*

Greetings Beastrider!

I picked up a Transport+ for my wife the other day. Hopefully I will put up a few posts about it soon. Just wanted to let you know you are not alone!

Happy Transporting....


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

*...late again, as usual...*

...They've been a while coming, but here are a couple pics of my Transport...


----------



## Kabanos i Pyvo (May 2, 2008)

Hey Damnitman, I notice you've got most of your load riding behind the rear axle. Is this negatively affecting your handling? 
I ask because I'm setting up my wife's Transport with a kiddie seat and am contemplating how far back to put it....


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...the tote is empty, so I'd guess most of the weight was on the forward part of the rack...but yes, you should keep the weight forward. It handles fine with weight on the back due to the long wheelbase, but the rear rack is a touch higher than it could be (engineered high to give the battery-pack a place to hide), which could lead to...squirrely handling...no issue with a bag of dog food...but with a kid or a keg of beer, the stakes would be more substantial...all in all, awesome bike.


----------



## Kabanos i Pyvo (May 2, 2008)

damnitman said:


> ..squirrely handling...no issue with a bag of dog food...but with a kid or a keg of beer, the stakes would be more substantial


...Thanks, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

Please note-I'm not saying it is or has been twitchy...even with a 29'er/Fat Black Sheep Unicrown fork tweaking my HTA. I'm saying the top rack is built 4-or so inches higher than was really necessary...this higher potential center of gravity could exacerbate negative handling characteristics associated with overloading. With "normal" loads I would expect nothing but "normal" handling. Great bike.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Rock on with the Transports!*

Glad to see some more pics of the transport in action. Fat franks look good on those bikes. How much room for tire is there in the rear of those things? 
Damnitman: Love the half-fat, and those crazy wrap around tire skirts, they look very funk-tional!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Props to all youz Transporters.


----------



## Kabanos i Pyvo (May 2, 2008)

damnitman said:


> Please note-I'm not saying it is or has been twitchy...even with a 29'er/Fat Black Sheep Unicrown fork tweaking my HTA. I'm saying the top rack is built 4-or so inches higher than was really necessary...this higher potential center of gravity could exacerbate negative handling characteristics associated with overloading. With "normal" loads I would expect nothing but "normal" handling. Great bike.


Agreed...I read one review somewhere that stated the handling became squirrelly with a very heavy load. Having ridden the Transport myself and loaded it up a few times though, I have a hard time imagining how to re-create that experience short of hauling a bunch of cinder blocks high up or waaaay in the back.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Joined the ranks of the few & proud on 4/29/13. Gently used TT off CL for $800. Stoker bar added(free since I had some extra bars & stem) and tires soon to be swapped out for Fat Franks($70 pair) in brown to match the seat. Not a bad way to start!


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*my bike*

Here are my pictures trek transport. I will soon change some parts.
New parts is
1)Saddle Megasoft Cruiser Gel
2)Grips Evo
3)Mudguards Evo 2.15 inch
4)Evo Alloy Forged Bar Ends Long Black
5)Stanley Fatmax 28 inch tools box
6)Rubbermaid 24 gallons Actionpacker for trailer
7) Myrricle Mountain Mirror 
8)Ammo box front rack 
9)2 CCM kickstands 
10)Satori Zoom Heads-Up 4 Stem Extender
11)Avid Disk Brake BB5 Rear wheel - 160mm

Next part coming soon is: 
1)Loop H-Bar black Jeff Jones Bicycle
2)Rockshox XC 28 TK fork
3)And for 2014 Magic Pie 3 1000 watts front wheel kit and 2 lithium (Lifepo4)battery 48 volts 30 amps, 20amps and Schwalbe Marathon Pus Tour 2 inch for bike and trailer.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Made a few mods of my own this week, mainly related to keeping my stoker safe and happy

Top rack cushion, made of 2 garden kneeler pads velcroed together at the handholds to make one long pad and then a kitchen tablecloth covering it to make it purty








And then a rubber mat cut into fenders to keep his feet out of the wheels. I also put on footpegs made from flip down door stoppers. The intention was to flip them up when not in use but with the fenders, they sortof have to be stationary. But they are all of 4" wide, so they really aren't in the way anyways. Not super purty, but safe so oh well.....








The more I use the TT(I got just shy of 50 miles on it in just 5 days of owning it), the more I am glad I went with the Trek simply for the dropped top tube. That is a way underappreciated feature that I wish more cargo bikes employed. I know when the Trek dies, I definately will get another dropped top tube cargo bike. I have fatter meats coming tomorrow. Putting on some Fat Franks!


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Good idea and good work!!!Oh a big balloon tires nice choice.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Just subscribing to the thread to learn and lurk. A Transport is one of my wish-list items.


----------



## BonkMasterT (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody have any tips or tricks to hush the rattling side loaders?


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

rubbler


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I used garden hose rubber washers. Worked like a charm & stopped the rattle. I don't own the TT anymore but the gent who bought it from me(for what I paid used, $800, 9 months later) appreciated the quiet ride.


----------



## BonkMasterT (Apr 8, 2010)

*Trek Transport Review*

Have had the transport (2013 - 20in frame) for almost 8 months now. Got a good deal on it and it has been a great bike. Use it weekly for grocery store runs, weekend trips to Target, going down to the river, and more. Even took it on a 5 day tour.

Very useful bike and plan on using it for a long time to come. I think I would get a Yuba Mundo if I had to do it all again though. The Transport side trays rattle (still haven't gotten around to getting hose washers, though putting the bag straps through the trays does help) and the side tray mounting holes are showing fatigue from heavy loads. The rear wheel should be much further back on the frame for stability - very noticeable if a passenger is towards the rear of the rack instead of the front. The aluminum frame _can_ be flexy depending on how much weight you're carrying - it's best to stay seated, even when climbing. That said: the price was right, the bags are great, the little braze-ons are useful (have one that doesn't work though), it's not _that_ heavy, you can stand it up for tighter storage, convertible dropouts for if you want an internal gear hub one day, my ortlieb panniers fit nicely (Yuba they didn't), the drivetrain it comes with is more than adequate, etc.

Additions to the stock build:
-PB cascadia fender on rear (front fender was fine to leave on for now)
-fender extension on front
-Stadium seat cushion rigged for passengers
-Stoker bar: old bar cut down real short and stem shimmed with soda can
-Old computer, lights, bell, 3M reflective tape
-Trunk bag full of bungee cords, tie-down straps, and other junk
-Changed stock saddle
-Added wheel covers to keep passengers feet out of the rear wheel
-Put an old BB5 on the rear wheel to replace the stock v-brake
-Halo bolt on skewers





















In vertical mode. Over 7ft tall.








Getting a box fan and metal shelving from Sears








On tour. Removed the front rack, side loaders, and passenger setup to save weight.








Carrying all the bags while my wife is tired.


----------



## BonkMasterT (Apr 8, 2010)

*More Transport photos and information*








Mount for rack on front fork.








Plenty of options for cable routing. Useful since I'm considering getting a rolling jackass kickstand. The stock stand isn't awful, but you have to load your cargo very evenly.








Rubber/plastic bumpers. Helps you stand the bike up on end. Also, you'll bump this bike into walls and stuff so the bumpers are nice for that too.








Bag has 2 mesh pockets, a strap for if you need to cinch a load in (nice for when you can't zip the bag shut because it's overflowing), and an outer velcro pocket. Zippered top on the bag.








Pannier attachments. No issues. The bags are difficult to carry so I leave them on the bike all the time. Those 2 black loops are the only carry points. You can fit 2-3 cloth grocery bags on each side of the bike in the Trek bags.








If the bag is full, this side faces the rear and you could attach a light to the loop. I just run the outer straps through the black loop. Keeps them from dangling around.








Bag removed. I cut the black wheel guards out of plastic/rubber stair tread and attached it using the frame braze-ons. I also moved the little pin which lets you fold/unfold the side loaders up to the front of the bike for easier access. Panniers clip onto the narrow horizontal bar. The zigzag bar lower on the frame is useful for using panniers like my ortliebs.








Convertible dropouts for if you want to run an internal gear hub. You can also see where I mounted the non-driveside fender.








Driveside fender mount. Most of the brazeons are on both sides of the frame. Fender wouldn't mount on the inside of the frame because the cassette would hit the bolt. You can see that hole below and to the right of the mount I'm using in the photo. I could've bent the fender and mounted outside of the frame down by the cassette, but this was easier.








Under the rear deck. I rotated the reflector, a PB superflash fits nicely on the silver metal bar.








Bit of a gap between the fender and the tire. Need to fab up a piece so there isn't so much space. The brazeon at the bottom of the fender doesn't work (just spins and doesn't unscrew), but it's not really needed.








Fender extender. More stair tread.








Cockpit. Stock setup works fine. Added old computer, light, bell.








Side loader folded up.








Side loader folded up from the rear. It fits through a regular door even with both side loaders folded down though. I keep the bags on all the time and never fold the side loaders up.








Stock rubber piece on the side loaders. Doesn't do much.








The aluminum side loaders are showing wear. A little hard to see and the other side that I didn't bother taking off the bike is worse. It says "Not a step" on each side loader, but people have a tendency to step there when getting on and off the back anyways. I flipped the side loaders over so that the holes would wear evenly.








I found that wrapping the straps under the side loaders keeps the rattling to a minimum.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Lots of nice pics there. Congrats on acquiring the TT. I've been enjoying mine for my daily commuting for the last year and a half. Wind, sun, RAIN, RAIN, lots of wetness. It's a great bike. Great work out for sure with all the hills we have here.


----------



## permagne (Dec 10, 2009)

Having found thr Trek Transport at the LBS for a good price I've been reading what I can find about the bike. A transport bike has been in my mind for several years, maybe time to materialize that thought.

I find the short wheel base relative to the loading area attractive as the bike then will be more agile when biking around town, compared to the surly big dummy. I will use this bike instead of my regular commute bike those days I will bring my kids to the kindergarden. I think the TT seems like a better alternative than the Big Dummy in a unloaded situation.

To reduce the centre of gravity shift when the bike is loaded I can imagine that installing a hub motor on the fork will be beneficial. In Europe or at least Norway there is a 250w limit to elektric motors om bikes, so we cannot choose the factory electric TT, but are free to electrify how we like it better.

Any thought on this from you who are regular users of the TT?


----------



## syncro87 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not a whole lot out there on how to make TTs more kid friendly, so I thought I'd add this in case it helps anyone.

It's easy to add foot rests for a kiddo. I usually just have one or two 5 gallon buckets bungeed on the bike for cargo rather than the OEM green bags, so the footrests aren't in the way. If they are, two M5 bolts on each side and the rests are off and you can run bags. 30 seconds.

Simpson Strong Tie L brackets (local hardware store, about $1 each), some assorted hardware, and spare plywood are all you need. Oh, and a cheap floor mat ($3) from Home Depot if you don't want bare wood.

I wrapped the frame in electrical tape so that the galvanized steel bracket didn't make direct contact with the Alu bike.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

syncro87 said:


> Not a whole lot out there on how to make TTs more kid friendly, so I thought I'd add this in case it helps anyone.
> 
> It's easy to add foot rests for a kiddo. I usually just have one or two 5 gallon buckets bungeed on the bike for cargo rather than the OEM green bags, so the footrests aren't in the way. If they are, two M5 nuts on each side and the rests are off and you can run bags. 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Thanks for sharing. What if you used hinges on the brackets? Then you can fold them out of the way when not in use. Great job for sure!!


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Just want to let you know I have joined the ranks with the purchase of a 2011 even though the LBS says that trek is calling it a 2014 model of which there is only one left in the L.A. warehouse countrywide.
There is nothing like having something that could be a rare sight to see.Im contemplating wether I should do some serious mods to this bike.Ive been reading all I can on this bike.I am aware of the limitations or negatives. I'm waiting anxiously to get my hands on this bike so I can start studying it much closer.


----------



## syncro87 (Oct 7, 2013)

7up said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just want to let you know I have joined the ranks with the purchase of a 2011 even though the LBS says that trek is calling it a 2014 model of which there is only one left in the L.A. warehouse countrywide.
> There is nothing like having something that could be a rare sight to see.Im contemplating wether I should do some serious mods to this bike.Ive been reading all I can on this bike.I am aware of the limitations or negatives. I'm waiting anxiously to get my hands on this bike so I can start studying it much closer.


Nice! Welcome to the Transport world.

Personally, I think the TT is highly underrated. Lots of people want to poo poo it because it's a Trek, it's not steel and/or two grand. Sure, it has it's limitations, but I think it's great for what the vast majority of cargo cyclists need to do. I admit that I kind of like the Unicorn factor, too, that you don't see one every two days riding around.

I find that a real utilitarian way to haul stuff is an orange 5 gallon Home Depot bucket or two bungeed to the rear loaders. High vis for cars, and you can cram an amazing amount of crap in a 5 gallon bucket. Also, nobody wants to steal your expensive panniers. You look like a hillbilly, but I'm too old to care what anyone thinks I look like anymore, anyway.


----------



## syncro87 (Oct 7, 2013)

After a near miss riding home from my daughter's school, I came up with a foot guard idea to keep little feet out of the rear wheel.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you Syncro87 I like your ideas and how you implemented them as well as cost affectiveness.Id like to modify the ends of the kickstand just like the one they use on the new xtracycle but if I decide to keep the bike original I'm gonna buy another kickstand to modify preferably one made out of steel if there is such a specimen for strength.Next on the list is the disc-brake upgrade.

Food for thought everyone.If I decided to modify the TT without a care in the world for keeping it original I'd like to #1 take the bike to a welder and have them shorten the height of the rear deck. #2 weld the front rack somehow to the head tube to help out in the steering department.#3 Drop the wheel size to 24 or 20 inch wheel for better strength and torque for electric modification with the Falco 500 watt system.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

What front fender are you using


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

@ junglekids - the transport comes from the factory with a ffont fender but has no rear fender.I went ti my LBS and perchased one for the rear.The only drawback is i had to buy the set.


----------



## richkarr (Feb 19, 2015)

New to MTBR and recently saw this thread. I've had my Transport for a few years and it's worked well for around town. I generally use the TT once or maybe twice a week for groceries, Petsmart, and the occasional Home Depot run. Hopefully attached you will see the mostly stock bike in front of Tom Thumb on a night run for groceries last fall.

I'm intrigued with the Fat Frank posts. I still have at least another year of wear left on the stock Bontrager's. But, the B's are just so "dead" and heavy feeling. I've been reluctant to change them as they have been bulletproof. However I have Schwalbe's on multiple bikes and find them durable. It would be good to hear more on Fat Frank experiences.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice bike and awesome cute kid!


----------



## maryu (Mar 18, 2015)

Just purchased a Trek Transport off CL 2 weeks ago and enjoyed looking thought the posts here! Mine did not come with the bag so I've been improvising with some others, but would love to have the original or something similar. Does anyone have suggestions that are less than the $150 Bontrager?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

maryu said:


> Just purchased a Trek Transport off CL 2 weeks ago and enjoyed looking thought the posts here! Mine did not come with the bag so I've been improvising with some others, but would love to have the original or something similar. Does anyone have suggestions that are less than the $150 Bontrager?


Aloha maryu,

Welcome to the "ohana". Yes, those crazy bags would be so expensive to acquire. I know Yuba sells them but those are no cheaper. Maybe do a google search for "cargo bike bags". You might find something useful. I wish I had a better answer. I bought my bike used and it came with two bags. Good luck with that. Let us know if you find anything.


----------



## maryu (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you so much! I did get a good deal so I can almost justify the price of one of these, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! I'll see if anything turns up!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

maryu said:


> Thank you so much! I did get a good deal so I can almost justify the price of one of these, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! I'll see if anything turns up!


Look at it another way, still cheaper then a car. And pro-rated over many-many months, it's not that expensive.

Good luck, I hope you find something.


----------



## johnscottii (Apr 24, 2015)

I have the Trek Transport +. The battery is dead and will cost $1K to replace. I'm thinking about converting the bike to a non-electric version. Does anyone know if I can purchase a different, less expensive battery somewhere other than Trek? If not, is there a market for the BionX 350 watt electric hub motor?


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

found a trek transport 2013 for sale 
since trek no longer makes them what if you have frame issues? Have you ridden a yuba? thanks
plan is to electrify it next year


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

found a trek transport in a shop discounted ...... ive built a few bikes up and need a cargo bike that will be electrified i already use a karate monkey but the frame is to big for my wife..... yuba mundo?


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

Talk to the guys at bike . Lipo4 battery


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

Ebike .... Damn auto correct


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got a quick question...I'm doin' some hardcore shiatsu on my Transport at the moment and need some help.

One thing I'm doing is replacing the fork...probably either the Surly Big Dummy fork with a rake of 43mm and an AtoC of 425mm or maybe a 26" Surly 1x1 fork with a rake of 40mm and an AtoC of 453mm.

They are both the same weight and so I guesstimate that they are fairly similar in strength.

Does anyone know what the HTA of the Transport is? Any opinions as to which fork would "feel better"? Some slow pedaling is foreseen, but I'm also adding some juice, so the more stable at speed the better...

Thanks,
-Mike

Surly Big Dummy Fork > Components > Frames, Forks and Suspension > Rigid Forks | Jenson USA 
Surly 1X1 26" Is Disc Fork > Components > Frames, Forks and Suspension > Rigid Forks | Jenson USA


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've been here.Figured I'd stop by and say hello.


----------



## maryu (Mar 18, 2015)

Thought I'd pass this along in case anyone else had been looking for one but was unwilling to pay $150 for a bag... they are now on closeout for $60 Bontrager Transport Cargo Bag - Trek Bicycle Store Columbus


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

maryu said:


> Thought I'd pass this along in case anyone else had been looking for one but was unwilling to pay $150 for a bag... they are now on closeout for $60 Bontrager Transport Cargo Bag - Trek Bicycle Store Columbus


Wow! Cool. Wish I still needed some but I have two on my bike now. Great price though, for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

Do you like them ? I couldn't refuse for the price and it looks like they will fit on mu yuba !


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

@ maryu / Thanks just ordered two so now I have a spare.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

beoutside said:


> Do you like them ? I couldn't refuse for the price and it looks like they will fit on mu yuba !


I love mine. Very adaptable for the needs with various pockets and adjustable strap which not only stabilizes the pack but also when strung through the lower support, holds things down. I don't have a lot of experience with others out there so I can't compare. They work great for me though.


----------



## swerve67 (Jul 26, 2016)

hi beoutside. looking for a 2nd bontrager transport cargo bag. Did they work on your yuba or do you want to sell one?


----------



## swerve67 (Jul 26, 2016)

hi 7up. transport owner and needing a 2nd bag now. following the link they are sold out. any chance you want to get rid of your spare?


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

*bontrager bags*

Love mine, on the Yuba I just opened up the clamps and backed then up with some quick ties. I never remove them so not an issue. 
They are great, good luck ! 
Donny Yuba Cargo with Bontrager bags



swerve67 said:


> hi 7up. transport owner and needing a 2nd bag now. following the link they are sold out. any chance you want to get rid of your spare?


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m holding onto my extra but if I do I will let you know.Also I was running with extracycle bags as well.fit pretty good weighs less.If I come across some I’ll post here.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know that is contemplating electrifying your TT.Ive set mine up with a Bofang 750 watt mid drive and using a lifepo4 battery pack.


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, 

Has anyone upgraded drivetrain on Trek Transport? I am using mine still almost everyday, so I would like to install modern 1x drivetrain. I think that the bike has 10sp Shimano freehub, so I am thinking of going with 10 or 11 speed Shimano Deore (m4100 or m5100). I am not sure about deraileur hanger, is it compatible with new derailleurs? Are there any problems with drivetrain upgrade on this bike?

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## jvecchio (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, I last posted here nine years ago! I think I have finally tamed the noisy cargo trays thanks to my 3d printer. If anyone is interested, the file is on thingiverse, pictures are there too

Trek Transport Cargo Step Bushing by jvecchione


----------

